# ROH Supercard of Honor XII



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The WrestleMania Weekend tradition and one of ROH's most exciting shows of the year, it's Supercard of Honor!

Matches:








_*Kenny Omega vs. Cody*_









_*Dalton Castle vs. Marty Scurll for the ROH World Championship*_









_*The Briscoes vs. Jay Lethal & Hiroshi Tanahashi for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*_









_*Kota Ibushi vs. Hangman Page*_









_*Tomohiro Ishii vs Punishment Martinez*_​
Also scheduled to appear is Kota Ibushi and New Japan's Hiroshi Tanahashi!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Castle vs. Ibushi plsssssssss!!!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kota Ibushi!? God damn the response is gonna be massive when ROH announces that.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Pretty cool that Ibushi will show up, that alone is worth watching it.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ibushi, Tanahashi and Omega? welp looks like I need to keep my eye on ROH as well as NJPW this year :mark :mark


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Little Miss Ingobernable said:


> Castle vs. Ibushi plsssssssss!!!


He did beat Cody and he technically did earn a Championship shot...... :wink2:



Corey said:


> Kota Ibushi!? God damn the response is gonna be massive when ROH announces that.


:mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

WOW, Ibushi's there too? I better get back onto maybe watching some ROH then.


----------



## Mykeywinst14 (Nov 17, 2017)

Makes the choice between this or NXT tickets for Mania weekend really tough!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Mykeywinst14 said:


> Makes the choice between this or NXT tickets for Mania weekend really tough!


It's really up to you but consider this: how often are you going to see Tanahashi, Ibushi, and Omega wrestle in the states? :wink2:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I had actually completely forgotten about Tanahashi being announced. I thought maybe he'd be dropping the IC Title to Suzuki now and possibly taking time off for surgeries/healing injuries... but maybe not. 



Mykeywinst14 said:


> Makes the choice between this or NXT tickets for Mania weekend really tough!


Pick Supercard, brother. The NXT card isn't too bad at all, but I'm willing to bet the bigger matches will be happening at the ROH show. They're running at a really big arena too so they're likely to stack the card like last year as well.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I BU SHI
I BU SHI

Not really a ROH guy, but I'll watch to see what the NJPW stars are doing.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah even if NXT is stacked it can't compete with Omega, Tana, and Ibushi.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I wonder when Ring of Honor is going to get it over with and change their name to "NJPW: USA" 

:darryl

Not sure either why they don't put this on pay per view?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

adamclark52 said:


> Not sure either why they don't put this on pay per view?


They will. It was just a "live event" last year until they announced late that it would be on PPV for a nice cheap price. They'd be crazy to not do the same and make a big profit again.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Corey said:


> They will. It was just a "live event" last year until they announced late that it would be on PPV for a nice cheap price. They'd be crazy to not do the same and make a big profit again.


wasn't it iPPV?

the iPPV's don't work on my systems


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

adamclark52 said:


> wasn't it iPPV?
> 
> the iPPV's don't work on my systems


I believe it was available on the FITE app only, yeah. If you buy the PPV, you can watch it on FITE.tv on the Edge app on Xbox One. That's how I do it at least.

The FITE app itself also has an option where you can directly stream to your TV through chromecast or Xbox too.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm definitely taking the opportunity to follow THE ACE and the worlds most attractive pro-wrestler, Kota Ibushi and try get into ROH with this show. Hopefully ROH put out their best to go with/against 'em.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, Ibushi appearing is huge. Good sh*t, ROH.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Sounds like they're pulling out the stops.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I also expect some CMLL talent to be there as well.


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> I also expect some CMLL talent to be there as well.


Dragon Lee and Titan were at Final Battle and the last set of tv tapings. It's possible they come back for a large supershow.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

kovs27 said:


> Dragon Lee and Titan were at Final Battle and the last set of tv tapings. It's possible they come back for a large supershow.


Dragon Lee & Volador also worked SCOH last year too. I'm sure someone will be back.


----------



## Mykeywinst14 (Nov 17, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> It's really up to you but consider this: how often are you going to see Tanahashi, Ibushi, and Omega wrestle in the states? :wink2:





Corey said:


> I had actually completely forgotten about Tanahashi being announced. I thought maybe he'd be dropping the IC Title to Suzuki now and possibly taking time off for surgeries/healing injuries... but maybe not.
> 
> 
> Pick Supercard, brother. The NXT card isn't too bad at all, but I'm willing to bet the bigger matches will be happening at the ROH show. They're running at a really big arena too so they're likely to stack the card like last year as well.


Ahhh, coming over from the UK too, arghhhhh! 

Just don't wanna miss Gargano v Ciampa for the title on the Takeover show, as Johnny Wrestling is my boy like! But Omega, Ibushi and Tanahashi is a bit too good!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955658910941220865


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955658910941220865


CONFIRMED :mark:


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair (Jan 25, 2017)

When was the last time Kota competed for ROH in America? His match against El Generico right?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tanahashis_Hair said:


> When was the last time Kota competed for ROH in America? His match against El Generico right?


Yep, 10 years ago.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955658910941220865


Ahhhhh :ellen


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Does anyone know how long this show is meant to last? I'm interested in going to HOH later that night so just trying to plan the logistics of it all. Thank you


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

sim8 said:


> Does anyone know how long this show is meant to last? I'm interested in going to HOH later that night so just trying to plan the logistics of it all. Thank you


Just about 3 hours or a little over 3 hours.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

sim8 said:


> Does anyone know how long this show is meant to last? I'm interested in going to HOH later that night so just trying to plan the logistics of it all. Thank you


I don't think you'll be able go to both tbh. House of Hardcore has their start time listed at 10 PM and SCOH won't be over til 10:30-11. Presumably 11 if they turn it into a PPV like I'm imagining they will.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how long this show is meant to last? I'm interested in going to HOH later that night so just trying to plan the logistics of it all. Thank you
> ...





Corey said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how long this show is meant to last? I'm interested in going to HOH later that night so just trying to plan the logistics of it all. Thank you
> ...


Aw man that's disappointing but honestly out of the two SCOH is the one to go with. Especially if Okada ends up being announced too. Thank you both!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Okada? That would be :sodone



> After the Tanahashi injury angle was shot, New Japan told Rev Pro that he's good to go for Mania weekend. He's also scheduled for ROH that weekend. He's officially out until the end of February, but it's unclear when he'll return (potentially the New Japan Cup, Long Beach, or the 4/1 Sumo Hall show).


-From the latest Observer.

Damn it Tanahashi :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ Doesn't surprise me at all there with Tanahashi. Hard headed sum bitch. 

Also Rev Pro announced this recently and it more than likely confirms Suzuki will be part of the show too. :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958411224168980480


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Tana needs to take it easy.


----------



## volde (Apr 9, 2007)

Well he is probably going to win NJC and fail at stopping Okada from breaking his record.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Being The Elite suggests Kenny Omega vs Cody at Supercard of Honor at the end


----------



## El Ingobernable (Jan 29, 2018)

Cody vs. Kenny at Supercard of Honor 2018


----------



## IronCap (Jan 15, 2018)

Bullet Club's version of Civil War is great so far. 
This match will be very good, I really like how they have built it. 

Interesting to see what will be NXT Takeover's answer to this.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Holy shit BIG time match! Not wasting any time getting to it. I like it.

Still keeps my hopes of Lethal vs. Ibushi open too. :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

OMEGA VS. CODY :sodone

Updated the OP!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Its time to kill Omega for good.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

OH MY GOD IT'S ACTUALLY HAPPENING


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The more I think about the more I believe that Ibushi will be getting a title shot here. He was supposed to get it at WK before Cody lost it and still ended up beating Cody. Whether that match will be against Castle or Lethal is tbd, but I like the sound of it and it makes logical sense. (Y)


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)

A thank from NJPW for ROH has done for them. :mark:


----------



## DeanMoxley (Dec 17, 2017)

ROH should have their streaming service up by then because this is gonna be a must watch!


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Desecrated said:


> I'm definitely taking the opportunity to follow THE ACE and the worlds most attractive pro-wrestler, Kota Ibushi and try get into ROH with this show. Hopefully ROH put out their best to go with/against 'em.


I saw him in Dallas when he wrestled at wwn supershow, can't wait to see Kota again. I always joke he looks like a Korean k-pop star lol.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

How big are they converting the building they're running at? Because I know it's about 9,000 and I think they do close to that with just this match alone. :mark:


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> It's really up to you but consider this: how often are you going to see Tanahashi, Ibushi, and Omega wrestle in the states? :wink2:


Tanahashi wrestles pretty regularly at big shows for RoH.

He is normally at the NYC/Philly shows for War of the Worlds

Better question is about Omega, has he wrestled for RoH in the states in the last year?

It normally seems like he is at the Canada shows, but rarely at the US shows


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Tanahashi wrestles pretty regularly at big shows for RoH.
> 
> He is normally at the NYC/Philly shows for War of the Worlds
> 
> ...


Omega was on the last Global Wars tour just a few months ago and his name being the only one announced led to that tour being the biggest tour in ROH's history.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> How big are they converting the building they're running at? Because I know it's about 9,000 and I think they do close to that with just this match alone. :mark:


Looks like they are only using about half, or a little more than half. I remember when I bought my ticket the whole left side of the arena had no tickets available. I guess if it sells out quickly they can add more seats if they wanted to.


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)

My cousin's friend who was going to go to NXT is now selling his ticket after this announced :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rainmaka! said:


> How big are they converting the building they're running at? Because I know it's about 9,000 and I think they do close to that with just this match alone. :mark:


It won't be anywhere near that amount because almost half the arena is closed off, but a nice guideline is the last house show WWE ran there which they got 5,000 for. WCW claims 6,000 back in the day for a Halloween Havoc too. Either way they're probably breaking their attendance record.

Almost all the lower seats are already sold out. This announcement should have those flying off the market though.


----------



## Paul_Smackage (Jan 20, 2018)

Who is deciding who is going over in this match? NJPW or ROH ?
I think it might be Gedo. But Cody or Kenny might have a say if the result can affect their future storylines.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

I expect a series of matches between/involving these two.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Paul_Smackage said:


> Who is deciding who is going over in this match? NJPW or ROH ?
> I think it might be Gedo. But Cody or Kenny might have a say if the result can affect their future storylines.


A possible Dusty Finish?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kenny Omega vs Cody? Cool. Good to see Ring of Honor actually getting something from the partnership. :lol Should be a big match for them.


----------



## DeanMoxley (Dec 17, 2017)

Wonder if they'll do Ibushi vs. Hangman at this show? I would prefer Castle vs. Ibushi tbh but I can dig that match as well.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

For the first time in a long time, I regret not going to Mania.


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

Looks simple, too simple for Kenny's mind, I don't know.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Stetho said:


> Looks simple, too simple for Kenny's mind, I don't know.


This is likely the first match.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Stoked for the match and Lord Ibushi


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The Masked One said:


> Stoked for the match and Lord Ibushi


Wonder if Ibushi will do some carnie shit and get banned in America?

In 9 weeks time, BTE will have their 100th episode. The date? April 6th. What day is April 6th? The day before Supercard of Honor XII.


----------



## DeanMoxley (Dec 17, 2017)

Worst case scenario is there's a Dusty Finish but I can see Cody winning this first match, then they do a rematch at Dominion and blow it off at All In.


----------



## ColdStone87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Incoming Finger Poke of Doom.....


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm surprised they announced this match so early. Figured they would have gotten some more interactions out of these two before announcing the match. Also figured it would be on a NJPW show first considering the bulk of angle has taken place in a NJPW ring.

But regardless of all that, it's still a big match. I will say in this short 2018, Cody has impressed me now far more than he has in a long time. Maybe it's the blonde hair. He needs to keep that look.

And if they can keep building on this angle like they have been going into April, it's going to be something to see. Although honestly, more than the match, I'm more interested to see what goes down on that show in terms of who sides with who.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I did not catch this. Wooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair (Jan 25, 2017)

Cody/Omega will end in a double DQ due to outside interference from ALL the Bullet Club members and I do mean all of them: Marty, GOD, Fale, Bucks etc. We are so much closer to the Bullet Club Civil War and I'm not ready!


----------



## LCynic (Aug 7, 2013)

volde said:


> Well he is probably going to win NJC and fail at stopping Okada from breaking his record.


 For what it's worth I think they're still holding true to Tanahashi no longer challenging Okada for the title, way back when Styles was in NJ.


----------



## DeanMoxley (Dec 17, 2017)

I expect it to be an incredibly heated match but Cody will either win due to shenanigans or a double DQ.


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)

Kenny vs. Cody and AJ vs. Nakamura in the same city on the same weekend just 24 hours apart from each other. :mark:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Cody is the ROH guy so of course he should go over in the first match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Little Miss Ingobernable said:


> Cody is the ROH guy so of course he should go over in the first match.


Which means he won't and it'll be a screwy finish.


----------



## Ortega_Victor (Jan 21, 2017)

Hot damn Cody Rhodes has been on FIRE since leaving WWE. This is huge! :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

All this hoopla around Omega vs. Rhodes but not a peep about the WORLD CHAMPION Dalton Castle. :hmm I hope we get a defense with either him vs. Scurll or him vs. Ibushi.


----------



## volde (Apr 9, 2007)

Rainmaka! said:


> All this hoopla around Omega vs. Rhodes but not a peep about the WORLD CHAMPION Dalton Castle. :hmm I hope we get a defense with either him vs. Scurll or him vs. Ibushi.


They probably will announce something later, but well, lets be honest, nobody cares about Castle and once he won the belt discussions around the net about it dropped significantly. 

As for the announcement itself, I'm probably only person who is not a fan of this announcement. This is big match that should be happening in NJPW ring, I don't follow RoH nor I intend to buy their PPVs and thats, unfortunately, not going to change with this announcement. 

Even more unfortunate I see possibility that this is going to be 3-parter and will conclude in All In, another show which I don't intend to buy and again, unfortunately, it having Omega/Cody III won't change that. 

tldr; NJPW matches should be happening in NJPW ring.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

First battle of a larger war, these are gonna be some exciting times!


----------



## BC Punk (Jun 15, 2017)

Why do people think there needs to be three matches? Dusty finish here, Omega win at All In. That's all that's needed, especially if Kenny is IWGP Champ by then.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

BC Punk said:


> Why do people think there needs to be three matches? Dusty finish here, Omega win at All In. That's all that's needed, especially if Kenny is IWGP Champ by then.


Kenny isn't going anywhere near Okada for at least 5 months and that's a lowballing estimate. I'll be shocked if they even go down that route again that quickly.


----------



## BC Punk (Jun 15, 2017)

Little Miss Ingobernable said:


> Kenny isn't going anywhere near Okada for at least 5 months and that's a lowballing estimate. I'll be shocked if they even go down that route again that quickly.


I feel like he has to. I think they've booked themselves up this way. Okada shouldn't hold the belt beyond Dominion, for his own character's good as well as anyone else's, and there's no other reasonable person to take it off him, apart from Ibushi maybe.

That being said, I think Kenny beating Okada at Dominion and setting up the match with Cody during the G1 would be ideal for putting 10,000 people into an arena. Kenny vs. Cody for the IWGP HW Championship and maybe some other big name for the ROH Championship. Other big singles and tag matches to fill out the undercard.


----------



## LCynic (Aug 7, 2013)

BC Punk said:


> Little Miss Ingobernable said:
> 
> 
> > Kenny isn't going anywhere near Okada for at least 5 months and that's a lowballing estimate. I'll be shocked if they even go down that route again that quickly.
> ...


 Eh. Omega takes the US belt back, then Jay double crosses Okada for his belt (how they arrange the match is in the air). That'd be interesting to me. 

Of course Sanada could beat everyone to it. Might well do.


----------



## BC Punk (Jun 15, 2017)

LCynic said:


> Eh. Omega takes the US belt back, then Jay double crosses Okada for his belt (how they arrange the match is in the air). That'd be interesting to me.
> 
> Of course Sanada could beat everyone to it. Might well do.


If they had confidence in Jay White as a top 4 guy as their heel already then he would have just beaten Tanahashi at WK instead of waiting three weeks to give it to Suzuki.

Sanada has many things working against him, least of which being a freelancer.


----------



## LCynic (Aug 7, 2013)

BC Punk said:


> LCynic said:
> 
> 
> > Eh. Omega takes the US belt back, then Jay double crosses Okada for his belt (how they arrange the match is in the air). That'd be interesting to me.
> ...


 Fair enough on both points. And that's why I'm a lowly peon.


----------



## BC Punk (Jun 15, 2017)

LCynic said:


> Fair enough on both points. And that's why I'm a lowly peon.


New Japan has given us curveballs before so you don't know but they usually like to keep titles on the same people for a while and they usually give freelancers a ceiling, which is understandable and probably what has held back Ibushi so much.

Speaking of Ibushi, he's supposed to be on Supercard, right? And Tanahashi? This could very well be ROH show of the year.

With the New Japan Cup, Strong Style Evolved and Sakura Genesis for NJPW, Supercard of Honor for ROH and Takeover and WrestleMania for WWE, the end of March/ Beginning of April is a super busy time for big wrestling shows.


----------



## LCynic (Aug 7, 2013)

BC Punk said:


> New Japan has given us curveballs before so you don't know but they usually like to keep titles on the same people for a while and they usually give freelancers a ceiling, which is understandable and probably what has held back Ibushi so much.
> 
> Speaking of Ibushi, he's supposed to be on Supercard, right? And Tanahashi? This could very well be ROH show of the year.
> 
> With the New Japan Cup, Strong Style Evolved and Sakura Genesis for NJPW, Supercard of Honor for ROH and Takeover and WrestleMania for WWE, the end of March/ Beginning of April is a super busy time for big wrestling shows.


 Yep. Rubbing my hands in anticipation.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

BC Punk said:


> With the New Japan Cup, Strong Style Evolved and Sakura Genesis for NJPW, Supercard of Honor for ROH and Takeover and WrestleMania for WWE, the end of March/ Beginning of April is a super busy time for big wrestling shows.


Not to mention you have the other smaller indy shows like Progress, Evolve, etc. that revolve around Mania weekend. I'll probably do what I did last year, take the day after WrestleMania off from work, just to get caught up on everything, lol.

As far as the Omega/Cody thing goes, it all feels really up in the air. They have the match at SCOH, which could go many ways, mainly in terms of who sides with Omega and who sides with Cody.

But after that, I have no idea. He could challenged Okada say at Dominion. Him and Ibushi could have a tag run. They could build to another Cody match at All In at the same time. They have a lot of options with him at the moment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Wrestlemania weekend we are getting: 

1) AJ Vs. Nakamura for the WWE Title
2) (likely) Gargano vs. Ciampa
3) Omega Vs. Cody. 

I'm a happy fool right now!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

TripleG said:


> So Wrestlemania weekend we are getting:
> 
> 1) AJ Vs. Nakamura for the WWE Title
> 2) (likely) Gargano vs. Ciampa
> ...



Not to mention Munenori Sawa & Daisuke Sekimoto vs. WALTER & Timothy Thatcher as well.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

TripleG said:


> So Wrestlemania weekend we are getting:
> 
> 1) AJ Vs. Nakamura for the WWE Title
> 2) (likely) Gargano vs. Ciampa
> ...


24 Hours apart from each other too. :mark: :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

TripleG said:


> So Wrestlemania weekend we are getting:
> 
> 1) AJ Vs. Nakamura for the WWE Title
> 2) (likely) Gargano vs. Ciampa
> ...


Gargano vs. Ciampa or Omega vs. Cody is such a tough choice to make for those going to New Orleans. I already have ROH tickets and bought them once Omega was announced so I'm set with what I'm doing but it isn't an easy decision to make.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote from @famicommander in the ROH thread:



> They have already sold over 3,800 tickets to Supercard of Honor, which is a new record for tickets sold by Ring of Honor. The previous record was last year's Supercard of Honor, which drew a sellout of 3,500 fans. There was a bump of about 800 tickets sold in the hours after the Rhodes vs Omega match was announced.
> 
> There are still about 1,300 available as they are currently set up for 5,162 seats. But they could add more, as they will almost definitely sell out before the show rolls around in April. They could add anywhere between 600 and 4,000 extra seats depending on how big their stage/video board/TV production stuff is.
> 
> In my opinion they should add as many as they can. NJPW Strong Style Evolved sold out and I believe All In will sell out. ROH/NJPW are both hot products right now and there will be more than enough wrestling fans in town that weekend.


Amazing news!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Holy shit that is awesome!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is awesome news that they've sold so many tickets. I bought mine as soon as Omega was announced on the card. They're selling all of these tickets running the same night as NXT too. 

I don't watch ROH but I bought tickets for the weekend because of the New Japan guys and the Bullet Club guys. Enough people are talking about them that I think a lot of people that only sort of follow ROH are going to get tickets to see them. My friend was sold on going right away and I know he doesn't follow them either but knows about them.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok, I'm going to need to watch this but have never really watched ROH. Where will this show be available from? I guess it won't be on NJPW World. iPPV or something?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

T0M said:


> Ok, I'm going to need to watch this but have never really watched ROH. Where will this show be available from? I guess it won't be on NJPW World. iPPV or something?


We're still waiting on that announcement. We're guessing it'll be available on iPPV or through the new Honor Club subscription service that ROH is introducing in the next month or two, but neither announcement has been made yet.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It would make sense if this was the first show for the new service and they use it to sell the Honor Club subscriptions. It’s gonna be their biggest show ever and some of the best star power they’re gonna get on a card as well. 

The only drawback is that the 4,000 (at least) people must likely to buy the service are going to be in the crowd.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Bruce Prichard has a show the same night as ROH. Anyone planning on doing both? Is it even feasible. It's a 23 minute car ride between the two journeys according to Google but when does ROH usually end


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

sim8 said:


> Bruce Prichard has a show the same night as ROH. Anyone planning on doing both? Is it even feasible. It's a 23 minute car ride between the two journeys according to Google but when does ROH usually end


Depends on when Bruce's show is. ROH will start around the ending of TakeOver and will be about a 3 hour show.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce Prichard has a show the same night as ROH. Anyone planning on doing both? Is it even feasible. It's a 23 minute car ride between the two journeys according to Google but when does ROH usually end
> ...


Bruce's show is doors open at 10 and actual show starts at 11? I didn't realise ROH was starting their show after Takeover ends. Thought they were starting and ending around same time

Looks like Bruce Prichard changed his show time to 3pm to avoid clash with NXT and ROH. But it seems like all the tickets for general admission sold out. Only meet and greet tickets left. They don't make it clear if the meet and greet is before or after the show. Does anyone know please?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

ISHII announced for Rev Pro. High chance he'll be in for SCOH too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961595025623744512


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Corey said:


> ISHII announced for Rev Pro. High chance he'll be in for SCOH too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961595025623744512


ROH will win the weekend if they get Ishii on SCOH.


----------



## volde (Apr 9, 2007)

So I guess between RoH and RevPro pretty much everyone from NJPW will be available? In hindsight it makes perfect sense now why they did SSE week earlier. This way they basically have 3 shows in USA in one month.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

@larviemarg said:


> @ringofhonor Supercard of Honor tickets sold: 4,621 per @StephenBurns27 (total setup capacity at this time, between 5,576- 5,787). @mookieghana @BrandonThurston @davemeltzerWON @ROH_World


They had previously announced that they were set up for 5,162 seats, so it sounds like they already added 400-600 more.

Hopefully they add even more because there are still nearly 6 weeks left before the show. 

They've sold 821 since the last update two weeks ago, and sales should accelerate as we get closer to the show.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's wild looking on Ticketmaster how many seats are sold. There are a few sections with a lot of unsold tickets but those are all obstructed view. 

And they've done this all with just announcing Omega vs. Cody and some names. Tanahashi and Ibushi are announced but no matches and then you have the Bullet Club and the usual guys for ROH. That's it. If they announce a couple other big matches, which they will based on the talent that they're going to have on the show, they're going to shatter their record. 

I know it's Wrestlemania weekend and their getting a lot of people in town for Wrestlemania but they are going to head to head with NXT that same night and they're pulling in these kinds of numbers. 

My first Wrestlemania was Wrestlemania 27. They ran, and sold out, a venue that could hold a little over 1,000. The same number of people are going to Wrestlemania this year and now they're getting 5 times that many people to their show.

Their "market share" is REALLY growing.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

FITZ said:


> It's wild looking on Ticketmaster how many seats are sold. There are a few sections with a lot of unsold tickets but those are all obstructed view.


A lot of those aren't even obstructed if you look at pictures of the arena, the column is all the way at wall, the seats right next to them might be obstructed but they are labeling the whole section as obstructed which might be keeping them from selling. Unless they are going to have pillars I don't see why they are labeled that way.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hearing about these numbers just warms my heart.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

SWITCHBLADE said:


> Hearing about these numbers just warms my heart.


I was REALLY into ROH a while ago. The Steen/Generico feud was one of my favorite things ever in wrestler. I was driving 3 hours to NYC every time they ran a show there. I loved it. But I sort of stopped going to every show and then stopped going to all shows. I did one ROH show when they first brought over a ton of guys from New Japan roster but that was it for me until this show in New Orleans. I had been picking other indie wrestling and WWE over them every year for Wrestlemania too. 

Seeing how they're doing I feel like I'm looking at an ex-girlfriend that got way hotter after I broke up with her. 


On a different note I've watched a few of the TV episodes. 



Spoiler: Could be a Spoiler because I don't know how delayed some of you guys are on watching the TV show



Is it looking like Marty Scurll going for the title? He's been challenging everyone and it seems like everyone says yes. I think both Dalton and Lethal agreed to defend against him and I think this show is where this would take place.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

So I just read one ticket gets you access to the whole day of ROH from 12 onwards. That's crazy good value for money


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I find weird that they are doing the Cody/Omega match in ROH since all the feud has been done in NJPW. I guess they don't trust Cody in NJPW since he is not all that over (or all that good).


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> I find weird that they are doing the Cody/Omega match in ROH since all the feud has been done in NJPW. I guess they don't trust Cody in NJPW since he is not all that over (or all that good).


Objectively untrue.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> Objectively untrue.


If it was that big of a match why isn't NJPW doing it? They did all the work, all the major angles were there (the towel stuff in Dominion and Long Beach, the betrayal in New Beggining). I know there is a partnership between NJPW and ROH, but if the match was that important I would keep it to myself if I've done all the work. I don't know, I always have that feeling that Gedo isn't all that high on Cody and I see Cody like the indie version of the Miz: Great character, decent promo but when it is time to wrestle people are just not that into it.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> If it was that big of a match why isn't NJPW doing it? They did all the work, all the major angles were there (the towel stuff in Dominion and Long Beach, the betrayal in New Beggining). I know there is a partnership between NJPW and ROH, but if the match was that important I would keep it to myself if I've done all the work. I don't know, I always have that feeling that Gedo isn't all that high on Cody and I see Cody like the indie version of the Miz: Great character, decent promo but when it is time to wrestle people are just not that into it.


Cody and Kenny are just one fascet to this story that spreads across the two promotions. SCOH isn't the "Big" match. All in is. At least that looks like the way it's going. Either way the angle isn't about NJPW or ROH. The venue matters not.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

FUCK YEAH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970720768551194624


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Corey said:


> FUCK YEAH
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970720768551194624


Sweet. Now I'm trying to think who I would like to see him face from ROH. Um....maybe Punishment? or Silay Young. That would be cool too.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Hopefully Ishii puts somebody over. A guy like Silas Young, Punishment Martinez, Jonathan Gresham, Shane Taylor, or Marty Scurll would really get a nice rub pinning Tomohiro Ishii.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> Sweet. Now I'm trying to think who I would like to see him face from ROH. Um....maybe Punishment? or Silay Young. That would be cool too.


BRUISER! :lol

No for real though I know that would be a good match. Hangman, Lethal, Punishment, Shane Taylor, or Silas would all be good choices too.

Fantasy booking running wild here but if The Briscoes win the Tag Titles at the Anniversary Show and if Yano comes over as well I'd be down for that tag match.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Briscoes are still technically in Chaos so they're probably not facing Yano and Ishii (though, of course, they did recently face Best Friends so who knows... they only seem to mention the Briscoes as part of Chaos when it's convenient).


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Ishii vs. Shane Taylor is a match I'd be down for.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Over 5,100 tickets sold! :mark:

http://www.lioncubjobsearch.com/2018/03/roh-supercard-breaks-5000-in-ticket.html


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Corey said:


> Over 5,100 tickets sold! :mark:
> 
> http://www.lioncubjobsearch.com/2018/03/roh-supercard-breaks-5000-in-ticket.html


Ayyyyyy :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Why did 16th Anniversary predictions get moved into the Supercard of Honor thread?  Think a mod may have goofed.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Corey said:


> Why did 16th Anniversary predictions get moved into the Supercard of Honor thread?  Think a mod may have goofed.


That would be my fault 

Wasn't paying attention earlier. All fixed now :benson


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Corey said:


> Over 5,100 tickets sold! :mark:
> 
> http://www.lioncubjobsearch.com/2018/03/roh-supercard-breaks-5000-in-ticket.html


With a month to go they definitely need to open up more sections.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972337949101711360


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Who would've thought that Dalton Castle would be in the World Title match for the two biggest ROH shows attendance wise in history? Nice little feat there.

Also praying to god that he retains over Marty. :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

This was so awesome.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972321332095569920


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

Legit hoped he was CM Punk tho


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

My thoughts:

Flip vs hiromu was the perfect choice for an opener. Takahashi is just brilliant a solid contest all around. Not sold on Gordon yet.

Scurll vs martinez was really good. Scurll is just so good at character work and martinez is really coming in to his own.

TV championship bout: neither men do anything for me but Aries vs king should be sweet 

The street fight was great and the right team won

Cody vs taven was fantastic as well as the stuff after. I don't wish to parrot I've been loving all of this storyline. This is codys break out storyline for me. He hasn't been this interesting since he broke his nose as a character 

Briscoes and guns again right team won

Dalton and lethal really good match and castle has really opened my eyes. His next feud should be amazing


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

After last night, the card looks like:

Kenny Omega vs. Cody Rhodes

ROH World Championship: Marty Scurll vs. Dalton Castle

ROH TV Championship: Austin Aries vs. Kenny King

And with Tanahashi, Ibushi, and Ishii confirmed to be there, my hopes are:

Punishment Martinez vs. Tomohiro Ishii

Jay Lethal vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi or Kota Ibushi (would love to see either one)

Silas Young vs. Whoever doesn't face Lethal


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I kinda think Aries vs. King happens at the TV tapings tonight in Vegas. Aries lives close and I think that's why he seemingly _only_ shows up for ROH when they're there.

It would be REALLY stupid if TNA allowed their World Champion to appear on another company's PPV during the biggest wrestling weekend of the year when they have their own show to book. Like... really stupid. :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Corey said:


> I kinda think Aries vs. King happens at the TV tapings tonight in Vegas. Aries lives close and I think that's why he seemingly _only_ shows up for ROH when they're there.
> 
> It would be REALLY stupid if TNA allowed their World Champion to appear on another company's PPV during the biggest wrestling weekend of the year when they have their own show to book. Like... really stupid. :lol


It's possible they let him. Their show in New Orleans is on Friday and ROH is on Saturday. Plenty of guys will be double or triple dipping that weekend.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Corey said:


> I kinda think Aries vs. King happens at the TV tapings tonight in Vegas. Aries lives close and I think that's why he seemingly _only_ shows up for ROH when they're there.
> 
> It would be REALLY stupid if TNA allowed their World Champion to appear on another company's PPV during the biggest wrestling weekend of the year when they have their own show to book. Like... really stupid. :lol


I read somewhere that Aries isn't under contract with Impact Wrestling but he did clear it with them to appear on ROH and they give him their blessing mainly to give positive awareness to IW and to maybe one day work with ROH so since IW is on the Friday and ROH is on the Saturday I could easily see them allowing Aries to wrestle at the ROH PPV.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I know guys are working every show they can, that's not really what I'm referring to. What's pretty baffling to me is that first you put your World Title on a guy who isn't under contract and then you possibly allow him to work the 3rd largest show of the weekend... under a different banner? For a mid card title he may not even win? We'll see how this plays out but fuck that sounds really dumb. I'll reserve my judgement until we see what happens though.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

If Aries is fighting for the TV title, then i can definitely see him winning it. If he isnt, then perhaps he loses the Impact World Championship before Supercard of honor.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

4 more matches were made official at last night's tapings in Vegas. Think you guys will like them. @TD Stinger you correctly predicted one of them. 



Spoiler: Matches



Ishii v Martinez
Bucks & Gordon vs SoCal Uncensored in a ladder match
Ibushi v Page
Silas Young vs Kenny King in a Last Man Standing


FUCK this show and Takeover look so much better than Mania! :lol :mark:

No sign of Aries btw guys.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Corey said:


> 4 more matches were made official at last night's tapings in Vegas. Think you guys will like them. @TD Stinger you correctly predicted one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Supercard of Honor



Nice.

Bucks & Gordon in a ladder match sounds awesome. Could we finally see a real handshake between Matt and Flip? Find out on the next Dragon Ball Z!

Ibushi vs. Page is alright. Young vs. King is whatever, hopefully this is the last one. And Ishii vs. Martinez is promising too.

Now just give me Lethal vs. Tanahashi and I'm set.



To think we will see matches like these, Omega vs. Cody, Almas vs. Black, potentially Gargano vs. Ciampa, AJ vs. Naka, Charlotte vs. Asuka, even Reigns vs. Lesnar which I'm looking forward too. Not to mention all the shows like Evolve, Progress, etc.

That whole weekend is going to be great.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No Aries on the card is strange. I would've figured he'd be facing King, but he wasn't on the TV tapings either. So i'd assume they plan on doing Aries/King sometime later this year.

SoCal Uncensored have become my favorites lately, so looking forward to seeing that match as well.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

All those matches sound strong in my book. :mark: :mark:


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Even Flow said:


> No Aries on the card is strange. I would've figured he'd be facing King, but he wasn't on the TV tapings either. So i'd assume they plan on doing Aries/King sometime later this year.
> 
> SoCal Uncensored have become my favorites lately, so looking forward to seeing that match as well.


Austin Aries is already booked for House of Hardcore 40 on April 7.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

They have a bunch of NJPW talent on the show they don't really need Aries on there tbh.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973759385020354560


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Officially announced


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just give me Tanahashi vs. Lethal with the rest of this and I'm good to go.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Tanahashi/Lethal vs. Briscoes is my guess. Unless I’m missing something they’re the last 4 guys that are unaccounted for.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Martinez vs Ishii - :meh


Love Scurll but I can't see him getting the win here. In a show where the title match won't be the main event, I can't see them switching the belt. Still think Scrull in the next champion but that'll be later in the year. Still the match should be good, not a big fan of Castle but him and Scurll has the potential to pull of a good match.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

FITZ said:


> Tanahashi/Lethal vs. Briscoes is my guess. Unless I’m missing something they’re the last 4 guys that are unaccounted for.


That would be a hell of a match if so. They can probably still run Lethal vs. Tanahashi if they want to and have Briscoes defend against someone else though. MCMG rematch, The Kingdom, Bruiser & Milonas (probs not), etc. Think somewhere there has to be some kind of "cool off" match with all this big shit happening but who knows what if so.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Ishii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

NOICEEEEE !!!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

^ A lot of people are gonna sleep on that match but I bet it'll be insane and someone is gonna do a moonsault off of something high. :lol Hangman is about open a lot of people's eyes in the next few weeks. Two big time matches with Switchblade and the Golden Star.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Corey said:


> ^ A lot of people are gonna sleep on that match but I bet it'll be insane and someone is gonna do a moonsault off of something high. :lol Hangman is about open a lot of people's eyes in the next few weeks. Two big time matches with Switchblade and the Golden Star.


The next couple of weeks are the biggest in his career. I've yet to see a great Hangman singles match as most of his best moments have come in wild free for all matches with The Bucks.

I know the Ibushi match will be great because Ibushi is Ibushi. But, I'm very interested in the White match because it has 2 guys who I like but am not super high on. I want to see who in that match steps up.


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> The next couple of weeks are the biggest in his career. I've yet to see a great Hangman singles match as most of his best moments have come in wild free for all matches with The Bucks.
> 
> I know the Ibushi match will be great because Ibushi is Ibushi. But, I'm very interested in the White match because it has 2 guys who I like but am not super high on. I want to see who in that match steps up.


Have you seen Page vs. Jay Briscoe from Death Before Dishonor XIV? I felt like that is Pages best singles match so far. It is an anything goes style match so there was a slight crutch for them but it worked.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

kovs27 said:


> Have you seen Page vs. Jay Briscoe from Death Before Dishonor XIV? I felt like that is Pages best singles match so far. It is an anything goes style match so there was a slight crutch for them but it worked.


No, I never have. Though I have seen the Cole vs. Lethal main event from the same show. In fact I've never seen a lot of Jay as a singles guy so I might have to check that one out when I can.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> No, I never have. Though I have seen the Cole vs. Lethal main event from the same show. In fact I've never seen a lot of Jay as a singles guy so I might have to check that one out when I can.


Yeah check out:

Hangman v. Jay Briscoe - Death Before Dishonor (**** 1/4)
Hangman v. Adam Cole - ROH TV EP 298 (**** 1/4)
Hangman v. Jay Lethal - Honor Reigns Supreme (*** 3/4)
Hangman v. Jay Brisoce - ROH TV EP 213 (****)


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Dumb question, but if Omega vs Rhodes is the biggest match you can do (and it is), why are you doing this match at a show where you haven't promised to draw 10,000+ fans to a show?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

dele said:


> Dumb question, but if Omega vs Rhodes is the biggest match you can do (and it is), why are you doing this match at a show where you haven't promised to draw 10,000+ fans to a show?


They're gonna end up selling out at around 5,800 seats which will shatter ROH's attendance record of 3,500 from last year's SCOH. I imagine something even bigger will be booked for All In.


----------



## volde (Apr 9, 2007)

Might do something funny like this match ends with Cody winning via fuckery or outside help and they book Omega/Cody for All In in a cage match to be a feud ender.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

volde said:


> Might do something funny like this match ends with Cody winning via fuckery or outside help and they book Omega/Cody for All In in a cage match to be a feud ender.


Sounds like the mid '80s. :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

4 Confirmed matches so far and it's already looking like a hell of a show.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

dele said:


> Dumb question, but if Omega vs Rhodes is the biggest match you can do (and it is), why are you doing this match at a show where you haven't promised to draw 10,000+ fans to a show?


It's the biggest match they got now. Who knows if it will still be as hot in September. Strike while it's hot and build to something else in the next 4-5 months.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

dele said:


> Dumb question, but if Omega vs Rhodes is the biggest match you can do (and it is), why are you doing this match at a show where you haven't promised to draw 10,000+ fans to a show?


They're gonna do the biggest attendance in company history with this show and I'm sure they'll do 2 more matches because there's no way this doesn't become a trilogy with a big blow-off at All In.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

With the Cody-Kenny storyline spilling over into ROH, I decided I will start watching ROH beginning with SCOH. I was already really hyped but now they go and add Ibushi-Page and Scurll-Castle. Damn, this is going to be a great show.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

They are not holding back at all with this card. @FITZ you called it, this should be one hell of a match. Titles on the line.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

I would love to see Lethal and Tana get a short run, then the Briscoes could get the belts back at Best in the World for their 10th reign. 

If Lethal and Tanahashi win, two things happen:
Jay Lethal becomes the second ROH Grand Slam Champion, having already held the ROH World, Television, and Pure Championships
Tanahashi becomes the second man ever to win titles in all three of NJPW, CMLL, and ROH

Daniels was the first ROH Grand Slam Champion, becoming so with the Six Man Titles rather than the defunct Pure Title

And the only person who has ever won a title in all three of ROH, NJPW, and CMLL is Rocky Romero


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Interesting to note that Minoru Suzuki is in New Orleans for the weekend and is working the Wrestlecon Supershow on Thursday as well the Rev Pro show on Friday AND signing autographs on Sunday... but apparently not booked for SCOH. 

Can't be too greedy I guess cause this show is stacked but ya gotta wonder why.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Corey said:


> Interesting to note that Minoru Suzuki is in New Orleans for the weekend and is working the Wrestlecon Supershow on Thursday as well the Rev Pro show on Friday AND signing autographs on Sunday... but apparently not booked for SCOH.
> 
> Can't be too greedy I guess cause this show is stacked but ya gotta wonder why.


I have no inside sources or anything, but after how they treated him with that ten minute loss to Cody in his ROH title match, I wouldn't be keen on going back to ROH anytime soon either.

From ROH's side, they probably just had things run longer than they wanted and got pinched for time. But from Suzuki's side, he's a God-damned legend who agreed to lose to their champion and got short-changed badly. If he wants to wrestle outside of NJPW, there are plenty of companies that treat him with more respect, like Rev Pro.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

It's quite possible that guys not on the actual card for Supercard will end up working the TV tapings the next day. Suzuki isn't on the card yet, Matt Taven, Motor City...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

famicommander said:


> It's quite possible that guys not on the actual card for Supercard will end up working the TV tapings the next day. Suzuki isn't on the card yet, Matt Taven, Motor City...


There's no TV taping the next day.  That would be nuts to go head-to-head with Wrestlemania. The next tapings is the week after in Pittsburgh.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Corey said:


> There's no TV taping the next day.  That would be nuts to go head-to-head with Wrestlemania. The next tapings is the week after in Pittsburgh.


Thanks, I wasn't even thinking. I don't watch WWE so Wrestlemania isn't even on my radar; I know it's that weekend but I couldn't tell you who's on the card or what time it starts.

But my point stands well enough. A week isn't too long -- very possible we'll see some of these NJPW guys stick around for the tapings.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## BC Punk (Jun 15, 2017)

famicommander said:


> It's quite possible that guys not on the actual card for Supercard will end up working the TV tapings the next day. Suzuki isn't on the card yet, Matt Taven, Motor City...


I'm almost positive that Matt Taven at least ends up on SCOH, if not the entire Kingdom group.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Briscoes vs. Lethal & Tanahashi? :sodone :sodone :sodone I don't know about y'all but I think Supercard of Honor has the potential to be the Show of the Weekend.


----------



## Tanahashis_Hair (Jan 25, 2017)

Tanahashi and Lethal :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ColdStone87 (Jan 29, 2017)

Man ROH is not slouching on this card. So many great matches here!


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)

God I hope Honor Club has its stuff straightened out by the time SCOH comes along because this show looks like a must-see! Don't sleep on Ishii/Martinez peeps.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Praying we got Iwatani/Dashwood in the WOH finals but Klein would be pretty good as well.


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

I would expect So Cal Uncensored vs. The Kingdom for the 6 man belts.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

kovs27 said:


> I would expect So Cal Uncensored vs. The Kingdom for the 6 man belts.


That's the plan... for now :side:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976142585524875265


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

Corey said:


> That's the plan... for now :side:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976142585524875265


I catch your drift. Let's just say I would have been excited for this match up. Something a little different.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So what’s with the post saying Young Bucks and Flip vs. SoCal Uncensored in a ladder match?


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

FITZ said:


> So what’s with the post saying Young Bucks and Flip vs. SoCal Uncensored in a ladder match?


Let's just say there is still time for the card to officially change.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The show has been added as a PPV on the FITE app for just $24.99. @adamclark52

https://www.fite.tv/watch/roh-supercard-of-honor-xii/2ni5a/

I don't know what this means for Honor Club subscribers because ROH's website still has it listed as a live event so who knows. Hopefully I won't have to pay any more money to see it.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Corey said:


> The show has been added as a PPV on the FITE app for just $24.99. @adamclark52
> 
> https://www.fite.tv/watch/roh-supercard-of-honor-xii/2ni5a/
> 
> I don't know what this means for Honor Club subscribers because ROH's website still has it listed as a live event so who knows. Hopefully I won't have to pay any more money to see it.


i'd honestly rather pay a few extra dollars to avoid any possible headaches

I'd be streaming it through my PS4. Does anyone know if that's reliable? And is it even available in Canada?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Looks like this show will remain free for all Honor Club members. Thank GOD cause that's why I signed up. 



FITZ said:


> So what’s with the post saying Young Bucks and Flip vs. SoCal Uncensored in a ladder match?


It all unfolds on the TV show this week. The Kingdom are out, Flip & The Bucks are in.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

After SSE, I am SO ready for Kenny vs. Cody! That is gonna kick all sorts of ass!


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

5,514 tickets sold as of yesterday. 273 remaining.

I thought I already posted this here but I screwed up and posted it in the Impact forum.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

famicommander said:


> 5,514 tickets sold as of yesterday. 273 remaining.
> 
> I thought I already posted this here but I screwed up and posted it in the Impact forum.


:mark: :mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Despite all the views that you may have on Cody's in-ring ability, you can't deny that he (Omega and BC) have done a fantastic job at building this match and have created a big buzz around this event.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

While the overall card is very and already impressive I cannot wait for the Kenny King/Silas Young match specifically, I want to see them tear each other apart.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cody Vs. Omega is the big draw for the event, but hot damn, that card looks loaded. 

-Dalton Castle Vs. Marty Scurll: ROH World Title = OK I'm totally pulling for The Villain to win the title, haha. 
-SoCal Uncensored Vs. Young Bucks & Flip Gordon in a Ladder Match = That's going to be nuts. 
-Kenny King Vs. Silas Young in a Last Man Standing Match = Last time Silas was in a LMS, he tore the house down. I was kind of hoping for Aries Vs. King based on what happened at the last show, but they can save that for after this. 
-Briscoes Vs. Jay Lethal/Hiroshi Tanahashi = Should be great. 
-Finals of the Women of Honor Championship Tournament, probably Kelly Klein Vs. Tenille Dashwood = Should be interesting. 
-Hangman Page Vs. Kota Ibushi = Ibushi makes any card he's on better. 
-Tomohiro Iishi Vs. Punishment Martinez = Oooooooh! This should be a hard hitting and fun match. 

That card is flipping great!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I’m also pulling for the Villain. Realistically pulling for the Bullet Club in all of their matches. 

It’s about as good of a top to bottom card as you’re going to find.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

They announced the schedule of the festival with the panels and m&g: https://www.rohwrestling.com/live/events/2018/apr/7/4718-supercard-honor-xii-new-orleans-la
No idea if the panels will be streamed. Wrestlezone also had a promo interview for the show with Tenille http://www.mandatory.com/wrestlezon...portunity-does-brandi-rhodes-impress-her-more , though it seems there are no storylines layed out to tease (when asked about future plans she of course can't tell that). She said though one thing she is looking forward to is having more match time to showcase what she can do now on Roh and the Indies than she did in her time before.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980823443259183106


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The card looks interesting. I might try and watch it live depending on the pre-show, but I'll definitely watch the main event, Scurll/Castle and the WOH finals (again depending on the pre-show)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If Takeover wasn't so stacked, I might have considered watching this show live. But will definitely try to avoid spoilers and watch it later. I just want to see that atmosphere with their biggest crowd ever.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> If Takeover wasn't so stacked, I might have considered watching this show live. But will definitely try to avoid spoilers and watch it later. I just want to see that atmosphere with their biggest crowd ever.


Same.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Preview and Predictions!

*ROH VS. NJPW*
Punishment Martinez Vs. "The Stone Pitbull" Tomohiro Iishi
- Oh this should be fun! I expect a nice hard hitting power match here. I'll pick Iishi to go over since NJPW always seem to win these crossbrand matches with ROH. 

*GOLDEN LOVER VS. BULLET CLUB*
Kota Ibushi Vs. "Hangman" Adam Page
- Ibushi makes everything better, and I expect this match to be good. Ibushi takes the win here. Easy pick. 

*WOMEN OF HONOR TOURNAMENT FINALS*
Winner of Kelly Klein/Mayu Iwatani Vs. Winner of Tenille Dashwood/Sumie Sakai
- ROH will get its first Women's Champion, huh? That's neat. The tournament has been fun to follow fo rthe last few weeks on TV. Personally, I am expecting a Dashwood/Klein finals, and I would probably give the win to Klein given that she's built up a nice rep for herself so far. However, I'll pick Dashwood to win the title given her ex WWE star staus and apparent love from the smart marks. I expect the match can be good too. I know the former Emma can go and I think Klein is quite good herself. 

*ROH TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP*
The Briscoes Vs. Jay Lethal/Hiroshi Tanahashi
- This should be a good match and the Lethal/Tanahashi pairing is an interesting one. I doubt the Briscoes will lose the titles so soon after winning them though. 

*ROH TELEVISION CHAMPIONSHIP: LAST MAN STANDING MATCH*
Kenny King Vs. Silas Young
- Last time Silas was in a Last Man Standing Match, he and Lethal stole the show. Not sure if that will be the same case here, but this should be a good match regardless. Since Austin Aries already made his presnece known and has spifically targeted Kenny King and the ROH TV Title, I highlight doubt King will drop the belt here. 

*ROH SIX MAN TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP: LADDER MATCH*
SoCal Uncensored -c- Vs. The Young Bucks and Flip Gordon
- Jeez most of the shows seem to having a multi-man Ladder match this weekend, huh? NXT TakeOver has one. The SD Tag Title match at Mania is rumored to be turned into one. And you have this one. If you like Ladder matches, this weekend has got you covered. Typically, I get tired of the Multi-Man Ladder matches, but this one at least has a feud built into it, so there's that. Also the Bucks are in sane so this match will probably be a wild spectacle, if nothing else. I'll pick the champs to retain and the loss to further impact the drama within Bullet Club. 

*ROH WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP*
Dalton Castle -c- Vs. "The Villain" Marty Scurll
- I haven't been that sold on Castle as champion. I mean, does he scream number one guy to anybody? Please tell me I am not the only one that doesn't see it. No knock on him. I like the guy and he has a really good match with Lethal at the 16th anniversary, but he feels like he's just holding the belt to drop it to someone. Is The Villain that guy? Honestly, I hope so, as I am really pulling for Marty to win the title. Dude has been on fire lately and I'd be down with him as champion of ROH. I'll pick him to win the gold. 

*THE BULLET CLUB EXPLODES*
"The Cleaner" Kenny Omega Vs. Cody
- Well this is the main draw of the show and I'd be shocked if its not the main event. What I'm looking for here is some major story development to carry them through at least until All In later this year. How will The Bucks and the rest of Bullet Club factor in? Will Ibushi get involved? Is it going to be a fascinating match to watch for sure and I'm excited to see how it turns out. Who goes over? Honestly, I wouldn't even be surprised if there was a no contest and some kind of a hot finish to keep things building. I can see Cody winning, and Omega having to chase him for a rematch. I can see Cody winning and then getting his heat back in a huge way post match. There are a million different things they can do, and I am super excited to see how it all plays out. I'll pick Cody to go over as a weak prediction as literally anything can happen here. 

I'm excited for this show! It looks like a good one.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Not sure if this is the official poster but it looks rad


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

TD Stinger said:


> If Takeover wasn't so stacked, I might have considered watching this show live. But will definitely try to avoid spoilers and watch it later. I just want to see that atmosphere with their biggest crowd ever.


Since I know I can watch stuff from the WWE Network from the beginning anytime I want - whether it be a half hour into the show, right after or the next day - I plan to catch ROH live and then watch NXT the next morning before I do anything else online. If I am really feeling it I might even try to watch NXT immediately afterwards,


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Same.


Thirded. Last year I made the mistake of having Supercard on TV and Takeover on my laptop. It was cool to see everything happening in real time together but you can only pay so much attention to two different things.  I had to go back and rewatch some stuff from Takeover.

This year I believe I'll watch Takeover live because GOD DAMN that show looks great and then hopefully try and watch Supercard right after if I can stay up that late.  I think there might actually be a 30 minute difference as to when these shows start so that may help.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm still glad I went with this over NXT but man is NXT making this a tough choice. Ironically my interest in a show about a group of friends being torn apart I have had a disagreement with my friend about going to this or NXT. 

Thankfully we're adults and have been friends for 20 years now so splitting up for a few hours during out vacation isn't a big deal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Corey said:


> Thirded. *Last year I made the mistake of having Supercard on TV and Takeover on my laptop. It was cool to see everything happening in real time together but you can only pay so much attention to two different things.  I had to go back and rewatch some stuff from Takeover.*
> 
> This year I believe I'll watch Takeover live because GOD DAMN that show looks great and then hopefully try and watch Supercard right after if I can stay up that late.  I think there might actually be a 30 minute difference as to when these shows start so that may help.


Why are we so much alike? I did the same d*mn thing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This actually looks like a Supercard on paper. Even beyond Omega vs Cody.

Loving that tag championship match. Potential w/Tanahashi firing up off of Briscoes working on top. Oh man. If he gives it about 75%, this can still be something to check out.

Ibushi vs Page. :cozy Keep the Page hot-streak alive plz.

Ishii vs Punishment, in the right kind of little tough egg bastard vs tall guy scenario I can hope for.

Castle should breeze on past Scurll. Or, he better.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

FITZ said:


> I'm still glad I went with this over NXT but man is NXT making this a tough choice. Ironically my interest in a show about a group of friends being torn apart I have had a disagreement with my friend about going to this or NXT.
> 
> Thankfully we're adults and have been friends for 20 years now so splitting up for a few hours during out vacation isn't a big deal.


I think that’s the behind-the-scenes story of how the Bullet Club rift began.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Random opening match announced:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981585987561230336


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wrestling is Life said:


> Since I know I can watch stuff from the WWE Network from the beginning anytime I want - whether it be a half hour into the show, right after or the next day - I plan to catch ROH live and then watch NXT the next morning before I do anything else online. If I am really feeling it I might even try to watch NXT immediately afterwards,


Normally, I would do the same. But with matches like Gargano vs. Ciampa, Black vs. Almas, and the Ladder Match, I HAVE to see that shit live.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

BornBad said:


> Not sure if this is the official poster but it looks rad


Where is the graphic of Cody kissing Kota? This poster sucks


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol @ you geeks watching NXT on TV while I’m at Supercard of Honor.

I’ve had my tickets since the first minute they went on sale. I knew ROH was going to deliver card of the weekend :mark:


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

To be honest I don't give a fuck about the card except the main event and Ibushi vs Hangman.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Poster is p. great, outside of the lame Brandi kissing Kenny moment. 

When she was shouting "you're a fraud" :mj4 oh, fuck off w/this "insider" ribbing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Official poster looks legit. The women are even on there too!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, now that rules.

Gone are the days when stock photos of roster members were cut in shoddy fashion, while plastered over a photoshop template background. (New Horizons 2008; haunting my memories)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cody Vs. Kenny man...my eyes are going to be glued to that one. 

Something crazy is going to happen.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Such tag timing for the Bullet Club to develop a rift going into the biggest weekend of the year.

You think they’d put aside their differences until after SuperCard and then sit down and discuss it until they come up with a solution.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mayu making the poster!!! roud


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm trying my best to catch up on ROH/NJPW so I can watch everything in sequence and watch this show soon. I'm currently just over a month behind and watching Manhattan Mayhem as we speak. After that I think there's another 10 shows to watch so hopefully will get round to ROH-SoH XII by next weekend. HOW am I supposed to avoid spoilers til then :'(*


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

I got an email from ROH saying Honor Club members can use a beta version of a Roku channel to see Super Card of Honor. They do warn there are still some bugs but are confident you will be able to use the channel without limited difficulties. I saw people talking about this earlier so hopefully this information helps people out. If you are an Honor Club member, check your email. There is a link to the beta inside.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

just1988 said:


> *I'm trying my best to catch up on ROH/NJPW so I can watch everything in sequence and watch this show soon. I'm currently just over a month behind and watching Manhattan Mayhem as we speak. After that I think there's another 10 shows to watch so hopefully will get round to ROH-SoH XII by next weekend. HOW am I supposed to avoid spoilers til then :'(*


Just skip Manhattan Mayhem and head to the Anniversary Show. Main event is really fun for Manhattan Mayhem but nothing you need to see or that has any bearing on the BC storyline.

Honestly you could watch the last few episodes of BTE and be fully in the know as to what's going on.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I watched BTE and saw the Golden Lovers vs. Bucks match only and I feel like I’ve seen everything I need to see.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

just1988 said:


> *I'm trying my best to catch up on ROH/NJPW so I can watch everything in sequence and watch this show soon. I'm currently just over a month behind and watching Manhattan Mayhem as we speak. After that I think there's another 10 shows to watch so hopefully will get round to ROH-SoH XII by next weekend. HOW am I supposed to avoid spoilers til then :'(*


Avoid the internet like the plague until you're caught up.

It's the only way. And worth it; I'd watch everything, too.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I know that Kelly Klein is the ROH wrestler but there is no way that ROH would bring over Mayu Iwatani to the US, just to have her lose on on the pre-show, right?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

MC 16 said:


> I know that Kelly Klein is the ROH wrestler but there is no way that ROH would bring over Mayu Iwatani to the US, just to have her lose on on the pre-show, right?


Wouldn't surprise me at all cause Sumie Sakai sure as hell isn't winning. :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's far worse that all of this time spent w/Kelly Klein is gonna be for nothing when she loses to Iwatani; the latter goes on to vs Tenille in the finals.

That's all quite obvious from where I stand. But if they actually pulled the trigger w/the coup signing vs the woman they've been building up from the start, then I'll eat my words. Despite the fact, that Tenille still feels like the overwhelming favorite.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Corey said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all cause Sumie Sakai sure as hell isn't winning. :lol


No, she ain't :lol . But the decision just seems odd. Why waste the money for the visa? Maybe I'm looking too much into the financial side of it. Creatively it seems like the correct decision to make. I think it being on a pre-show would be a bit wasteful.




Obfuscation said:


> It's far worse that all of this time spent w/Kelly Klein is gonna be for nothing when she loses to Iwatani; the latter goes on to vs Tenille in the finals.
> 
> That's all quite obvious from where I stand. But if they actually pulled the trigger w/the coup signing vs the woman they've been building up from the start, then I'll eat my words. Despite the fact, that Tenille still feels like the overwhelming favorite.



This as well. Klein has lost one match (by count-out) since WOH started. Both losing on a pre-show would be an odd decision considering the money that would involve getting Mayu to the show/s and the booking of Klein being so strong. But either losing won't be devastating to the brand, so they don't have to worry too much about it. 


Tenille Dashwood is winning this thing, I have no doubt in.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Looks the the show has completely sold out now. I'm looking at Ticketmaster right now and there are literally 6 tickets for sale right now that aren't resale tickets. They're all single seats in the last row of the arena. Good for them.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The pre-show isn't a demotion for the Women of Honor roster, when you think about it. It's all about getting them on the show at this point, and their structuring has always been to sort of keep them as if they're their own different branch of the promotion. Like the "pre-show", as it is billed, can be largely their's, to fit w/their internet status air-dates. Something that strikes me as possibly their logic of the scenario. Finals making the main card is proper no matter if slated in a cool down position, granted three matches in one night for the Championship's debut is a good nod for 'em.

----------

Event being sold out doesn't surprise me. Was getting billed as the latest biggest crowd in ROH history for what feels like weeks now, so their momentum is rolling on strong.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Corey said:


> Just skip Manhattan Mayhem and head to the Anniversary Show. Main event is really fun for Manhattan Mayhem but nothing you need to see or that has any bearing on the BC storyline.
> 
> Honestly you could watch the last few episodes of BTE and be fully in the know as to what's going on.


*I like going through the entire ride, there's just something in me that can't let me skip (the bigger shows at least)*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

King Jesus said:


> Where is the graphic of Cody kissing Kota? This poster sucks


 @King Jesus here's the poster , which is pretty cool , 
Peace


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Are bags allowed in Lakefront Arena? And how about GoPro?


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

*ROH SUPERCARD*

Can anyone explain how to order the pay per view for tonight? I seen I can sign up to become a member and stream it? Is their a way to just order the pay per view and watch it on cable or maybe an app on my x box 1 I can use? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: ROH SUPERCARD*

you have to sign up for their Honor Club service, which is like their version of the WWE Network.

You can do it though their website

I use it through the browser on my PS4. 

but warning: it's new, choppy and somewhat unreliable.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: ROH SUPERCARD*

you can also order it on the Fite app as well. Both are still not up to the task in my opinion


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

*Re: ROH SUPERCARD*

Thank you guys. I'm gonna try honor club I guess

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

*Re: ROH SUPERCARD*

I just signed up with FITE. Going to order the pay per view right before it starts but going to test it by streaming the pre show first

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Preshow is live... but the website is already down. Nice.


----------



## BC Punk (Jun 15, 2017)

If I sign up for Honor Club monthly do I get the discount for the ppv on the Fite app


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

I've successfully logged into the website!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

BC Punk said:


> If I sign up for Honor Club monthly do I get the discount for the ppv on the Fite app


No, they aren't connected to one another. Supercard is free for all Honor Club members though. Only available for PPV through FITE.


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

BC Punk said:


> If I sign up for Honor Club monthly do I get the discount for the ppv on the Fite app


No


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Super frustrating that the site is down, but luckily if it doesn't get working the WWE Network has that handy start from the beginning option and I can watch Takeover live instead and catch ROH in the morning (assuming they have it up by then).


----------



## BC Punk (Jun 15, 2017)

Corey said:


> No, they aren't connected to one another. Supercard is free for all Honor Club members though. Only available for PPV through FITE.


Ah, okay. Guess I'll keep trying the website then. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

Website is running fine now. Good match between Gresham and Taylor.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

kovs27 said:


> Website is running fine now. Good match between Gresham and Taylor.


I still get the 503 service temporarily unavailable page. Hope that's cleared up in about 2 hours when Takeover is over. Hoping I can catch at least Omega/Cody live if not Castle/Scurll as well.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just read Tenille lost to Sumie Sakai, which is a shock to me, as I had Tenille going all the way and winning the title later.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Even Flow said:


> Just read Tenille lost to Sumie Sakai, which is a shock to me, as I had Tenille going all the way and winning the title later.


So it's Kelly Klein vs. Sumie Sakai? Wtf? Who gives a fuck about that? :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Corey said:


> So it's Kelly Klein vs. Sumie Sakai? Wtf? Who gives a fuck about that? :lol


Exactly.


----------



## komatsu_na (Dec 14, 2017)

Booing Ibushi? How is that allowed?


----------



## komatsu_na (Dec 14, 2017)

WHAT


----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

Kelly Klein v. Sumie Sakie? WTH? Who the hell wants 2 see that?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Literally only seeing gifs on Twitter and holy fuck it looks like Page & Ibushi are tearing the house down.


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

Ibushi/Page was damn good.


----------



## komatsu_na (Dec 14, 2017)

That German from the guardrail was nuts, never seen anything like that!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

This woman is 46 years old. Why?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982793989492535299


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

Corey said:


> This woman is 46 years old. Why?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982793989492535299


The announcers did a good job of telling Sumies story in both matches tonight. How she was in the first ever ROH women's match amongst others. The other women of honor should get a ton of respect. They did it right. 

With that said they botched the ending.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

```

```



Corey said:


> This woman is 46 years old. Why?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982793989492535299


Because her mom gave birth to her 46 years ago >


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

This is a horrible pay per view. I'm pissed at myself for watching this (and paying $25) . That old hag botching the ending of that women's title match made me want to tune back in to nxt takeover. The NXT ladder match was 10X better than the botched up ladder match I just watched on ROH. Wtf. They are making themselves look horrible tonight. I was thinking ROH would outshine NXT but that sure as hell ain't happening tonight. Just hope Kenny vs Cody comes through damn it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

famu720 said:


> Kelly Klein v. Sumie Sakie? WTH? Who the hell wants 2 see that?


Horrible garbage match

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

I'd like to see more of Lethal and Tanahashi. They teased some good tag moves that the Briscoes broke up. Maybe a World Tag League run.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Awesome seeing Austin Aries! He sounds just like stone cold, lol. Wish he was fighting tonight. The belt collector! WWE lost a great wrestler in Austin Aries. He should be the face of the cruiserweight divison right now, but glad he's not cuz now he is doing what he wants

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

kovs27 said:


> I'd like to see more of Lethal and Tanahashi. They teased some good tag moves that the Briscoes broke up. Maybe a World Tag League run.


Can't believe he kicked out of the lethal injection. Stupid 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

What the hell, this isn't on NJPWWorld :MAD


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

King Jesus said:


> What the hell, this isn't on NJPWWorld :MAD


It was never gonna be while airing live. It'll be added in the future.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok so the website is working and I'm tuned in. The Dawgs are wrestling? Where are we on the card right now? haha


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

How feaking long is this show gonna be


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bubba with a sweet shoot.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Looks like they're killing time so more people can start to tune in.

Still have Castle/Scurll and Kenny/Cody left which is perfect for me.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

BARY :mark


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Kenny & Cody AREN'T the main event!? What the FUCK that's a dumb move imo. Let's see how this goes...


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

That was cool what Bully Ray just did. Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WHO IS WEARING THE BERNARD SUIT! :mj2


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

WOAH ROH WITH THE PYRO!!! :delrio


----------



## MJ (Feb 7, 2005)

They are quite genius to allow people some time after Takeover before putting Cody/Kenny on! Gonna be good!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

Dalton and Marty getting a huge opportunity. They need to have an awesome match to prove this decision correct.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Let's go CODY!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Punk (Jun 15, 2017)

No way is Cody 5'9"


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cody is an AMAZING heel.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The stream is a being a piece of shit and lagging like hell for me so I think I'm gonna give up.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

This match really is doing nothing for me. Page vs Ibushi seemed way better.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Shitty Bully stalling the crowd killed it a bit + Cody is still Cody.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> This match really is doing nothing for me. Page vs Ibushi seemed way better.





MTheBehemoth said:


> Shitty Bully stalling the crowd killed it a bit + Cody is still Cody.


What? They're beating the shit outa each other. Dunno what you guys want.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So for what I'm seeing not even Omega can carry Cody to a decent match? That guy is hopeless :lol


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

BC Punk said:


> No way is Cody 5'9"


That's what I said. He has gotta be way taller than me. He is playing 1 hell of a heel though! Love how he spit the fans beer back in his face ! He is also dominating Kenny Omega so FAR!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Beatles123 said:


> What? They're beating the shit outa each other. Dunno what you guys want.


A good match :draper2


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Best thing so far has been Brandi getting put through a table


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Stream is working for now. God let me get ONE match in full please. :lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> A good match :draper2


Its not my fault you can't see the story playing out right in front of you

FLIP GETTING THAT SIDE PUH :mark


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

VERTIBREAKER!!

:mark


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cody with the fucking cop killa! :done


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

That was a fucking 3 COUNT!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

GOD DAMN IT THE RIDE NEVER ENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry

THEY DIDN'T MEAN IT, KENNY!!!! :flair


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well this certainly isn't over.


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

Wow. The Bucks fucked up


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

B-E-A-UTIFUL

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The rematch at All In I guess


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

LET'S GO MARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark

NEW CHAMP! WHOOP-WHOOP!


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Wooooooooooo
Cody is the fucking man

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Punk (Jun 15, 2017)

Ah, man. That was so well done. I really liked the spot and the storytelling is superb even if I'm kind of ready for the Bullet Club infighting to be done now and not continue through September.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

I hope Marty wins but I got a bet going on the flamingo. Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dalton has charisma up the ass!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

NWA CHAMP IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!! :delrio


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

With the Cody vs Kenny match, I felt the first half of the match was very dry, dull and boring. But once Brandi got put through the table it really turned into a pretty good match and I didn't mind the finish as it kept the story going which I knew they would do so until All In.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Definitely wasn't a 5 star match but pretty good. 3.5/4 , lol. They should've went on last. How did they expect Marty vs the Flamingo to follow them up. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I would say about 10-15% of the crowd left after Cody/Kenny ended.


----------



## komatsu_na (Dec 14, 2017)

Cody-Omega was boring as hell and sucked balls. Simple as that. It had way too much Cody and he isn't interesting enough to lead a match. I think they are capable of great things together, but it just didn't happen tonight.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

This crowd is dead and I don't blame them. Zero reason for this show to be this long and the pacing has been awful.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

ah shit, they forgot to put the item there =/


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

TODD NO! :mj2


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

How the fuck is this guy still champion. Wow. Fucking flamingo

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Blah. shoulda been marty.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Why put this match on last if you weren't gonna do a title change?


----------



## BC Punk (Jun 15, 2017)

Marty getting kind of buried with these finishes in two high profile title matches in a week.

He beats two different opponents with everything he has both legal and illegal and they superman out of it and beat him with one quick finisher.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Sinclair not being able to count was hilarious but that was a flop of a main event if I'm being honest. 30+ minutes simply wasn't necessary. The first 20 minutes meant nothing.

Hoping the first half of the show delivered whenever I get to see it cause those last two were a bit ehhhh from what I saw. At least the show was a financial success at the gate because it seems to be a disaster with people trying to watch it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

All I can think now is "damn, Dalton really did get the strap too late before people were ready to turn on him."


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Corey said:


> Sinclair not being able to count was hilarious but that was a flop of a main event if I'm being honest. 30+ minutes simply wasn't necessary. The first 20 minutes meant nothing.
> 
> Hoping the first half of the show delivered whenever I get to see it cause those last two were a bit ehhhh from what I saw. At least the show was a financial success at the gate because it seems to be a disaster with people trying to watch it.


The entire beginning was absolutely horrible. Full of botches and a 90 year old Asian lady winning the women's championship. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I want to start this review with FUCK HONOR CLUB.

Seriously Ring Of Honor, get it together.

Moving on,








Ring of Honor “Supercard of Honor XII”
April 7th, 2018
From UNO Lakefront Center in New Orleans, Louisiana
Commentators: Ian Riccaboni and Colt Cabana

Tonight: the Bullet Club EXPLODES when Cody faces Kenny Omega, and Dalton Castle defends the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship against Marty Scurll.

*Chuckie T. w/Trent Berretta vs. Jonathan Gresham*
I’ve noticed lately that Chuckie T. really isn’t that good at all. I’ve also begun to notice that Jonathan Gresham is. This wasn’t anything special. Gresham took a nasty dive to the outside of the ring. 
Winner: Chuckie T.

*Punishment Martinez vs. Tomohiro Ishii*
Punishment Martinez took a NASTY bump on a dive early in the match that woke the crowd up...but should have knocked him out. He seemed pretty discombobulated after that but he kept going. I had high expectations for this match and they weren’t met but I’m going to chalk it up to Punishment likely being knocked out. 
Winner: Punishment Martinez 

*Hangman Page vs. Kota Ibushi*
This was a good fucking match. I didn’t know Kota Ibushi other than by a name that I’ve read online before this match but I saw something I really enjoyed with this match. I hope he’s at the War of the Worlds tour next month. That Suplex thing they did off the guardrails was really sick. 
Winner: Kota Ibushi 

Finals in the Women of Honor Championship Tournament 
*Kelly Klein vs. Sumie Sakai*
*OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!
SHE DID IT!!!
WINNER: SUMIE SAKAI!!!!!!! (NEW/FIRST RING OF HONOR WOMENS CHAMPION AND THE FIRST PERSON TO DEFEAT KELLY KLEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!)*

Shane Taylor joins the commentary team.

Ladder Match for the Ring of Honor World Six-Man Championships
*The Young Bucks & Flip Gordon vs. SoCal Uncensored (champions)*
This was good. I’ve seen crazier ladder matches but I still really enjoyed it. The Kingdom (of course) got involved.
Winners: SoCal Uncensored 
Afterwards the Kingdom steals the belts and run off.

[intermission]
*The Beer City Bruiser & Brian Malones vs. Motor City Machine Guns vs. Luke and PJ Hawx*
This was a good thing to show during intermission. Anything is better than a logo and annoying music looped for twenty minutes. But this was a decent enough match. 
Winners: the Beer City Bruiser & Brian Malones
[end intermission]

For the Ring of Honor World Tag Team Championships
*Jay Lethal & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. the Briscoes (champions)*
This match wasn’t anything too great. I mean it was good but this card has been good to great so far so this is on the lesser end.
Winners: the Briscoes

Austin Aries comes out and restates that he wants to add the Ring of Honor World Television Championship to his list and then joins the commentary booth.

Last Man Standing Match for the Ring of Honor World Television Championship
*Silas Young vs. Kenny King (champion)*
This match didn’t do too much for me either. And even though Silas Young won and I should be happy the ending was dumb as fuck.
Winner: Silas Young (new Ring of Honor World Television Champion)
after the match is done Austin Aries gets involved and attacks Silas.

*Cheeseburger & Eli Isom vs. the Dawgs*
The Dawgs attacked before the match started and took Eli Isom out, which caused Bully Ray to come out and call the match off. He gives Cheeseburger the opportunity to find another partner of there will be no match. Cheeseburger asks Bully to be his partner. Bully accepts.
Winners: no contest

*Cheeseburger & Bully Ray vs. the Dawgs*
This doesn’t last longer than a minute and it was good fun until Bully Ray turned on Cheeseburger. He grabs a microphone and calls Cheeseburger and his generation what is wrong with wrestling today. Joe Koff comes out and really does nothing as Bully keeps going off. Flip Gordon comes out but Bully threatens to Piledriver Cheeseburger if he gets in the ring (which would shut the show down). Then Bully Ray puts his WWE Hall of Fame ring on, Powerbombs Cheeseburger and leaves.
Winners: no contest

*Cody w/Brandi Rhodes, Bernard the Business Bear, the Louisiana State Police and an eye patch vs. Kenny Omega*
This match was pretty slow and was eighty percent Cody. Once Brandi went through a table it got really good. But that was after almost a half an hour and there wasn’t enough heat to it before that. The Young Bucks came out and looked to be ready to hit Cody with a Superkick but he ducked out of the way and they hit Kenny Omega instead by accident. I may or may not get shit because I’m anti-Meltzering here but I found the match really boring. 
Winner: Cody

For the Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Championship
*Marty Scurll vs. Dalton Castle (champion) w/the Boys*
I tuned out for the early stages of this match. It’s been four hours and I’m drained on wrestling. I don’t think it was just me either; the crowd was dead for a lot of this one. This went close to forty minutes and that was way too long. The part with Marty Scurll getting powder in his eyes, breaking Todd Sinclair’s fingers thinking he was Dalton Castle and then Todd being unable to count the pinfall was strange and funny. Marty really should have won though. He carried the match. Dalton Castle was good but it’s almost getting to #lolDaltonwins levels of winning here. 
Winner: Dalton Castle
____________________________________________________________________________
This was a good show but it just went way too long. I knock the WWE for doing that all the time but Ring of Honor is not immune to that either. Three and a half hours is too much for me. Four and a half is way too much. Just because NJPW and the WWE do it doesn’t mean everyone else has to too. Chuckie T. verses Jonathan Gresham, the Last Man Standing Match and the entire Bully Ray and Cheeseburger segment could’ve been cut entirely out of the show, the intermission could’ve been cut and the Ring of Honor World Championship match could’ve been cut by at least twenty minutes. And I would’ve put Cody verses Kenny Omega as the main event because it sounded like a lot of people left after that match. Even the Briscoes match could've been cut. I guess everyone just wants to get all their guys on the card on Wrestlemania weekend?

It’s too bad the streaming issues (which I’ll touch on in a second) and the bloated length will bring what could’ve been a very good show down in peoples eyes. The first half was very good. The Hangman Page verses Kota Ibushi match was really damn good and the Ladder Match was at least a lot of fun to watch. The Womens Match was good too because I was actually invested in it. I didn’t think Sumie Sakai had a chance so her winning actually made me very happy. And at least they were smart enough to show one of the pre-show matches during the intermission, it beat watching the screen with a logo that they showed the last time I watched one of their streaming shows. 

Then there’s the streaming on the Honor Club problems. I warned my wife the last few weeks to not get her hopes up to watch this because we’ve never had anything but problems with Ring of Honors streaming of shows, even before Honor Club. I remember trying to stream a few shows last fall and getting nothing but problems. So when we got nothing but frozen screens watching the pre-show on Facebook Live and error messages trying to get onto Ring of Honors website I was mad but I wasn’t surprised. I was fully prepared to not watch the show but she wanted to so we went over to FiteTV and paid thirty dollars to watch it. And we didn’t get a hiccup the entire night until one time in the last hour or so where I just had to refresh by browser (I watched on the browser of my Playstation 4). My wife had bought an Honor Club subscription to watch the show and she tuned on her tablet during the first match and it was running fine and I just rolled my eyes. She turned it off because we had it on the TV as well but I heard that people were having problems all night. Problems enough that Ring of Honor posted this on their Facebook page:



> Honor Nation,
> It is with regret that we continue to face issues with our LIVE stream at Supercard of Honor for HonorClub members. While these issues are mostly out of our immediate control, as preventive measures were put in place, it is ultimately our responsibility to deliver what you deserve.
> As merely a short term remedy, we will be providing $40 coupons to the ROH Pro Shop for all VIP members, and $10 coupons to all other subscribers. Please look for these in the coming week via email. In the meantime, we will get everything back up and running and hope you enjoy the replay as it is yours as long as you are a member.
> In a perfect world, the HonorClub would have been flawless out of the gate. Sadly, this has not held true, but we promise you that we will not stop improving and growing this platform beyond what it should be, and into what it could be. We greatly appreciate all of you that stay with us through these bumps in the road, and that continue to enjoy the ROH experience everywhere you can.
> ROH


Ring of Honor really have to get their shit together. They knew this was going to be the biggest show they’ve ever had and that all eyes were going to be on them and they dropped the ball BIG TIME. I personally won’t bother with Honor Club again for a long while. I’ll buy pay per views the old-fashioned way or see if they’re airing on this FiteTV thing again before I bother with Honor Club. I have no use for the archives since I own most of the shows they have there on DVD anyway. And I’d much rather pay a higher price but watch the show uninterrupted than get madder and madder by the second until I just end up giving up. I give the WWE a lot of shit but one thing I will give them credit for is in the two years I had their Network (from January 2015 to January 2107) I didn’t have one single hiccup, and I watched almost every pay per view during that time. 

Marty Elias of Lucha Underground was refereeing some of the matches tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So I'm hearing Cody/Omega didn't live up to the hype and that Marty/Dalton main evented over it without a title change. WOW. Gonna watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

Puh, watched it on the stream, as much as that was possible. That they can't get this right as being literally part of a broadcast company is really bad.

The matches were overall good. But like adam said, they were mostly too long. Less would have been more. Especially about Cody vs Omega which I liked, but watching it fully focused live would be less good.
I am ok with Sumie winning the tournament. They needed to get Tenille into the final though. For the star power as well as for the match quality. Sumie vs Tenille was so much better than Sumie vs Klein. So that semi-final and final order should have been the other way around. This may have not been good for the division for an already critical crowd.

@adamclark52 which pre-show match they aired during on the intermission?


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So I'm hearing Cody/Omega didn't live up to the hype and that Marty/Dalton main evented over it without a title change. WOW. Gonna watch it tomorrow.


Best of luck to you because that show is lllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I went and ready enjoyed it, but the criticism of it going WAY too long was spot on. I did like Cody-Omega ... good storytelling and the crowd was very engaged and invested.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn, i feel bad for ROH that their streaming service went down. Hopefully it won't affect them in the long run.

I hope NJPW World will make the Cody - Omega fight available as I'd really like to watch it, despite the mixed reviews. What was the live attendance like?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

T0M said:


> Damn, i feel bad for ROH that their streaming service went down. Hopefully it won't affect them in the long run.
> 
> I hope NJPW World will make the Cody - Omega fight available as I'd really like to watch it, despite the mixed reviews. What was the live attendance like?


Live attendance was about 6,000 and they generally seemed to love the Cody/Omega match. I was there for it and I loved it. I've been to a few indie shows this weekend and it was by far the best match I've seen so far. 

The people saying the beginning half was boring is what I disagree with more than anything. I thought they started off really strong, hit a bit of a lull in the middle and finished really strong. Cody was being a heel. He's talking shit to the crowd, spitting beer at people, and being an asshole while in control of the match. He has a level of confidence that most people in wrestling don't have. In that situation he knew he wasn't going to get boring chants or have the crowd turn on him. He knew everyone wanted to see him get his ass kicked so he slowed things down while in control. Most people are afraid to do that because modern day crowds will happily shit all over a match that isn't to their liking. Cody either didn't give a shit if that happened or knew it wouldn't. Very few people will work like that. Triple H did it a few times when he was last champion. Guy was doing long hammer locks in the opening minutes of his match and nobody has the courage to try to get away with that any more. 

The match was a good mix of an old school vibe and modern day wrestling. It's my ideal mix of how a match should be worked. This was my 4th wrestling show in 3 days. I've seen about 100 dives to the floor and even more stiff strikes. There were guys that did cooler spots than this and there strikes that were a lot harder than anything in this match. But this match was one where the outcome mattered, was part of a huge storyline, and the crowd cared about both guys. 

I feel like I've seen the same 3 matches a dozen times. I', having a great time but everything except this match blends together.


And people saying Cody isn't good are just objectively wrong.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok, just watched the show on FITE TV. It had an Intermission but it was about 5 hours long overall just with the main card. I skipped a couple of things but God, I could still feel the length.

I'll write up a review later but let me just say this about Omega vs. Cody. #1 , I'm amazed it didn't main event. And #2 , it was really long and it felt really long. Like, still had a some really good stuff in it. But there where was 15-20 minute stretch in a damn near 40 minute match where even the crowd, which was super hot to start the match, just kind of died.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cas Ras said:


> Puh, watched it on the stream, as much as that was possible. That they can't get this right as being literally part of a broadcast company is really bad.
> 
> The matches were overall good. But like adam said, they were mostly too long. Less would have been more. Especially about Cody vs Omega which I liked, but watching it fully focused live would be less good.
> I am ok with Sumie winning the tournament. They needed to get Tenille into the final though. For the star power as well as for the match quality. Sumie vs Tenille was so much better than Sumie vs Klein. So that semi-final and final order should have been the other way around. This may have not been good for the division for an already critical crowd.
> ...


The Beer City Bruiser & Brian Malones vs. Motor City Machine Guns vs. Luke and PJ Hawx


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Women's match was utter trash, how Sumie got to the final & won is beyond me

& they wasted so much time building Kelly Klein for her to lose in such an awful way, that ending sequence was absolutely dreadful :mj4


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

FITZ said:


> Live attendance was about 6,000 and they generally seemed to love the Cody/Omega match. I was there for it and I loved it. I've been to a few indie shows this weekend and it was by far the best match I've seen so far.
> 
> The people saying the beginning half was boring is what I disagree with more than anything. I thought they started off really strong, hit a bit of a lull in the middle and finished really strong. Cody was being a heel. He's talking shit to the crowd, spitting beer at people, and being an asshole while in control of the match. He has a level of confidence that most people in wrestling don't have. In that situation he knew he wasn't going to get boring chants or have the crowd turn on him. He knew everyone wanted to see him get his ass kicked so he slowed things down while in control. Most people are afraid to do that because modern day crowds will happily shit all over a match that isn't to their liking. Cody either didn't give a shit if that happened or knew it wouldn't. Very few people will work like that. Triple H did it a few times when he was last champion. Guy was doing long hammer locks in the opening minutes of his match and nobody has the courage to try to get away with that any more.
> 
> ...


Well 6,000 is a fantastic number. Kudos to ROH for drawing that number, good for them.

I agree with everything you've said about Cody. I've seen quite a bit of him since he left WWE and while there hasn't been a ton of criticism against him, I've seen quite a lot of people say they feel bored or underwhelmed by his performances. I just don't get that. First off, I think this narcissistic persona he's created has just been beautiful. Granted, I've only seen it through Being The Elite and New Japan but it struck me how nuanced and committed to this character he seemed to be. Not only that, but he seems to be having a blast with it.

As far as his ring work goes, he probably will never pull off a 6* Meltzer classic but he doesn't have to. If the story behind the match is strong enough, his ring work is good enough to carry it and draw. Case in point this Bullet Club storyline which everyone seems to be loving.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

Jamaican said:


> Women's match was utter trash, how Sumie got to the final & won is beyond me
> 
> & they wasted so much time building Kelly Klein for her to lose in such an awful way, that ending sequence was absolutely dreadful :mj4


Yep. Nobody knew what the hell was happening. They groped eachother for 30 seconds, flopped on the ground in what I thought was a botched ddt and then it was over .... it was pathetic 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## komatsu_na (Dec 14, 2017)

I don't need to see Kenni working a "less is more" snoozefest led by Cody. I want to see him doing wild spots and big bumps.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

I thought Cody did great but Kenny was not good at all. Cody is the best at theatrics and the Mic and Kenny is the best or ties with Okada anyway at in the ring work. This should've been amazing if Kenny put in 100% or maybe Cody was right that Kenny was being carried by Okada and Jericho but I doubt that 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here are my thoughts on the show: 

- Chuckie T Vs. Gresham was...OK. Not great, not special, and not particularly flashy enough to be a hot opener. I would have rather seen this used as a filler match in the middle of the event. Gresham almost killing himself on a suicide dive was a little scary. Be careful guys! 

- Martinez Vs. Iishi was disappointing. I expected a cooler match out of these two and it never really kicked into high gear. It kind of reminded me of Batista Vs. Umaga from Mania 24 which I thought would be a neat hard hitter and was just kind of bland. Following the the trend of the last match, Martinez also almost killed himself on a big dive. Come on guys! 

- Ibushi vs. Hangman was terriffic. Kota makes everything better and he delivered another stellar match. This was probably the best match I've seen Page have, and it served as a nice prep match for Cody/Omega later in the show. 

- I was shocked that Tenille Dashwood (Emma) didn't make it to the main card and finals of the tournament. I thought for sure she'd make to the finals. Also, it was nice to see Daffney. As for Klein Vs. Sakai, the match was iffy at best and the ending was a bit flat. I like Klein alot and I'm a little surprised she didn't win, but then again, a new title almost always goes to a face over a heel, so what are you gonna do? 

- So Cal Uncensored Vs. The Young Bucks and Flip Gordon in a Ladder Match for the ROH Six Man Tag Titles was crazy as expected. I liked the teamwork aspect and having clear faces and heels, which gave it a bit more focus than most multi-man Ladder matches. The Bucks being The Bucks made it alot of fun. I also liked that Matt's back injury came back into play. That spot from Flip here he fell over on the ring post was super scary though. GUYS BE FREAKING CAREFUL! The Kingdom coming and ruining the party was a nice payoff to them being banned and it was cool to see So Call and Bucks/Gordon teaming up against them! I wish security had removed them after they got taken out, but other than that, their inclusion was nice, and Taven stealing the belts afterwards creates some intrigue moving forward. BTW, I also loved the finish sequence with Matt using the belt to whip Daniels while on top of the Ladder. 

To compare to the NXT Ladder Match the same night, I felt like this one had more focus and clear cut heels and faces, which made it a bit more appealing to me as a story. But the NXT one had crazier spots and a bit more flare given guys like Ricochet and EC3 made their debuts, so six in one, half a dozen in the other. 

- LOVE that they had an intermission after this! Thank you ROH! If you're going to go long, give us a goddamn break!

- ROH Tag Titles were next, and it was a good, solid tag match. Tanahashi added some flare and it was enjoyable all the way through. I know false finishes are expected these days, but I was legit shocked at the kickout of the Lethal Injection. I was also glad to see The Briscoes retain. Too often , the two singles stars teaming up beat the tag champs, when if you think about it, doesn't make much sense. Shouldn't the tag team experts beat the singles stars? I mean if they were singles matches, you'd expect the singles stars to beat the tag experts, right? So why shouldn't it be the other way around? Also liked that they kept The Doomsday Device as the finish. Good solid stuff. 

- ROH TV Title Last Man Standing Match, well, I expected to see Aries appear during this match and, yup! He came out before the start. The Belt Collector wants the winner, and that's cool. Nice to have him at the booth for this. 

Anyways, I love Silas' style. He's just so old school compared to everyone else, and he brings a roughness to a roster full of flashy and polished athletes. I loved the shock table spot, and Silas' general nastiness. We got some nice brawling and hardcore fun out of this. King's SSP through the table was a highlight and thankfully, they used it for the finish. Beer City Bruiser's interference made for a creative cheap heel win for Silas, and Aries rushing to help king post match was very cool too. So Silas Vs. Aries for the TV Title down the road? I'm down for that. 

- Bully Ray and Cheeseburger Vs. The Dawgs / Bully Heel Turn Segment! = Simple and to the point, and Bully's quick twist heel turn on Burger and subsequent heel turn were actually pretty awesome, haha. Him threatening to piledrive Cheesburger and shut the showdown before the main event was awesome too. I am actually interested in seeing where they go with Bully moving forward. I liked it! 

- HOW ON EARTH COULD THEY NOT CLOSE WITH OMEGA/CODY?!?!?!! WOW. Yeah, that was a mistake. 

- Kenny Omega Vs. Cody = Well, this was the match I was waiting for and I wasn't the only one if the "Holy Shit!" chants at the bell were any indication. The atmosphere was incredible, and it was a blast from bell to bell. The antics with "Bernard the Business Bear" (lol) were funny, the Shattered Dreams fake out was fantastic, the "Throw me the gimmick" spot was even better, and both men delivered a match with a big fight feel. Cody was such a great heel here and Omega just embodies "superstar" whenever he's in a big match like this. I even like Brandi as the bitch valet and credit to her for taking a V Trigger off the apron through a table! 

The action slowly moved from Cody's heel antics to increasingly devastating move and it made for an epic encounter when it was all said and done. The slam of Cody to Omega ribs first on the table was sicker than a standard table spot as well. And towards the end, I LOVED the stuff with Cody's heel tactics failing (Eye rake attempt, pull the ref infront, etc.) as it looked like Omega had him until Cody whipped out a GODDAMN VERTABREAKER!!! 

The appearance of The Young Bucks was expected and had me glued waiting for what would happen. They went to kick Cody BUT THEY MISSED!!! OH NO!!! That was intense and set up Cody for the victory. 

The Bullet Club Civil War plot thickens, but on this show, we got an epic encounter that lived up to its hype and its build. MOTN, easily. 

- So yeah, no way on Earth Dalton Vs. Marty was going to follow that. I can not believe they didn't close with Cody/Omega. That said, the crowd was totally into The Villain as I expected. The match started a little slow, because, ya know, they had to follow the best fucking match on the show, but it picked up and turned into a solid match. 

But if Marty wasn't going to win the title, then why close with this? The only justification for this being the closer would be a title change, but they didn't do that, sooooooo...OK. Its a shame too because blinded Marty snapping the referee's fingers leaving him unable to count the three for Dalton after the Bangarang was BRILLIANT, but since Marty didn't in, the spot felt wasted 

It was too long and had no business closing (especially without a title change) but Dalton's selling, the neat inclusion of Nick Aldis / Magnus, and general antics of Marty made it a fun watch. 

Overall, ROH Supercard of Honor XII was great show with some fantastic things on it, most notably the Cody/Omega match that I tuned in to see. There were some mistakes (like wrong choice for closer) but it was still a great show that I recommend checking out.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Can anyone even watch this right now through Honor Club? The flash player just literally does nothing for me when I try to watch Supercard on both the Chrome and Edge browsers. Every other show works fine but this one does not. Wtf?


----------



## King of Sports (Sep 1, 2015)

I was so hyped for this show that I decided to get honorclub to watch it and just like many others I had problems with the stream. I completely missed the first match and half of the second, then a couple minutes into the ladder match it crapped out yet again and completely missed the match and only got back in during the middle of intermission. I was really bummed since the ladder match was one of the ones I was really looking forward to.

As for the show, I did think it was good...but it really needed to be great. This was ROH's biggest show ever and it was their chance to really prove themselves and I think in the end they kinda flubbed it. The first and biggest thing was the bad streaming problems, especially since they took regular PPV buying away for this show and the only 2 options were honorclub and fite, they really should have been more prepared for it. 

Also the show itself had some questionable booking decisions. Having Kenny/Cody not be the last match was not a good decision. It's no secret that Kenny and Cody and Bullet Club as a whole is probably the biggest reason that this show sold out, and it was by far the most hyped match on the card. I even heard that when that match ended quite a few people didn't stay for the last match and left. The match itself I actually thought was good, it was really Cody-driven with his heel tactics and showmanship, but I think they really needed to incorporate more of Kenny's style and have done some crazy sequences as well. Nevertheless it told a good story.

The last match had some good parts but it--as well as the show as a whole--went way too long. It didn't seem like Marty and Dalton had good chemistry either, some parts seemed rather rocky and it looked like they were even being pretty stiff with each other at some points out of frustration. For it to be after Kenny/Cody I thought something crazy needs to happen, at the very least Marty winning the title, but when Dalton retained and that was that it left me pretty underwhelmed.

From what I saw, Page/Ibushi and Cody/Kenny were the best matches, but no real 5*/moty-contenders unfortunately. It's a shame because a friend of mine was watching it with me and my brother (who's also a fan) who had never watched indy-wrestling before and I thought it was a great opportunity for him to get hooked into it. I was hoping for something like Young Bucks vs. Golden Lovers but it didn't really happen. While he said he enjoyed the show it didn't make him become a new fan or anything.

So yeah, while it was a good show, in the end I was a tad disappointed with both the stream and the booking.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

We will see a rematch at some point with Kenny winning I'm sure. Probably NJPW event this time. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

TonySkyline said:


> We will see a rematch at some point with Kenny winning I'm sure. Probably NJPW event this time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hopefully not Dominion cause I want Omega to take that damn IWGP Title off of Okada!


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

I think a rematch in New Japan will be a more action packed Omega style match. If they do a third at All In it has to have some stipulation


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

I agree. It will be much more in Omegas favor if it's in Japan. Also I don't see Kenny even having a shot at Okada again. That ship sailed when he became a tag team again. Personally I hate the golden shower bs. Kenny should be going for a singles belt not a tag team belt. I think he is on his way out for sure this time and he just wanted this before he left. Hence the reason Jay White beat him to become the next Kenny in NJPW and rival Okada when he turns on him. I like Cody more but Kenny will demolish him in New Japan guaranteed. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> WHO IS WEARING THE BERNARD SUIT! :mj2


so, who the hell was it?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Here are my thoughts on the show:
> 
> - Chuckie T Vs. Gresham was...OK. Not great, not special, and not particularly flashy enough to be a hot opener. I would have rather seen this used as a filler match in the middle of the event. Gresham almost killing himself on a suicide dive was a little scary. Be careful guys!
> 
> ...


Nice recap. The more I think about it, the more I liked Cody-Omega. Not your indie spotfest we usually get but great storytelling and character work.

Had to mention one more Cody heel move — the woman on the front row in the corner giving him the business, he jaws with her and it gets hot ... and Cody snags her boyfriend’s beer, takes a chug and spit-sprays it in her face. So awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Saintpat said:


> Nice recap. The more I think about it, the more I liked Cody-Omega. Not your indie spotfest we usually get but great storytelling and character work.
> 
> Had to mention one more Cody heel move — the woman on the front row in the corner giving him the business, he jaws with her and it gets hot ... and Cody snags her boyfriend’s beer, takes a chug and spit-sprays it in her face. So awesome.


I just don't understand the criticisms against Cody. 

"He has too much showmanship in his style" 

So, he gets her personality over and firmly establishes himself as the heel? Oh wow! Fuck that guy! 

Your mannerisms and the way you play the crowd Cody? Yeah, you're going to have to stop doing that. We need you to start doing 450s and SSPs and lawn dart yourself with suicide dives all the time to make sure the fans know you are working hard. Forget that heat you get and forget injecting personality into what you do. No no no, we need you to treat your body like a pinball and bounce all over the place. 

"He's the 3 Star Match General" 

OK, i don't subscribe to star ratings, especially the way Meltzer and others typically apply them. It feels like they put way more emphasis on the moves than emotional investment, but I'll address this anyway. 

First of all, by this scale, 3 star matches are considered good, aren't they? So if he's consistently having good matches, isn't that a good thing? So in your mind, he's not having MOTYCs and that's a bad thing? Is that what it is? I don't know about you, but I am more than happy to praise consistency. I mean that takes a special level of critiquing to make "consistently good" sound like an insult. 

Also, who says he's not having great matches? I loved his bullrope match with Lethal. I loved his WK match with Ibushi. I loved his title match with Okada in the US last year, and I loved his match with Omega last Saturday. That's a pretty damn good list of great matches from where I'm sitting. Not all of his bouts have been winners (I didn't care for his main events with Suzuki and Dalton where he dropped the ROH title) but tons of guys I like have less than stellar matches once in a while. Hell, I like most of the guys involved in the NXT Tag Title match from TakeOver and I hated everything about that match except the finish. Talented guys have weak matches once in a while. It happens. 

I'm sorry, but I love what Cody is doing. He looks like a star, acts like a star, and everything he's a part of feels bigger because of it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Watched most of the show except a few matches and I thought Cody vs Kenny was really, really dull. Th only parts I liked of the match were Cody doing the fake shattered dream spot and taking the fans drink and that's it. Omega was awful in the match and the work in the match was rubbish. Went long to be long and was very self indulgent. Probably better live but I thought it sucked. *


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I just don't understand the criticisms against Cody.
> 
> "He has too much showmanship in his style"
> 
> ...


If you are directing that at Cody you just put him down worse than anyone else haha. Unless you were talking about the woman in the front row. Either way I'm just kidding.

I'm personally not a Cody fan, just something about him bores me, maybe his wrestling style, I just can't quite put a finger on it. But hey, if someone wants to like him, it's all good to me. That's one thing I like about wrestling, is that there are fans of all types and styles.


----------



## TonySkyline (Feb 1, 2018)

I think Cody is one of if not the most entertaining wrestler in wrestling today. He does amazing heel work, puts the crowd into his performance, and does great, no amazing story telling. His in ring is great and I like his finisher. Not everyone will be amazing at in ring work but he more than males up for it with everything else. He was better than Kenny in this match and I personally consider Kenny the best so yes that is quite the accomplishment (even though it was most certainly an off night for Omega) 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

